# Sharpening Jig



## macallan (Aug 19, 2009)

Greetings.
I am looking for plans to make a jig to sharpen a fingernail grind etc.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Tormek make a very good one for their wetstone system.
Gouge Sharpening the Tormek Way
video at Gouge Jig SVD-185


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

If you use a bench grinder, buy this 
Sharpening Woodturning Tools on Bench Grinders
and add the jig.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings (your name here) and welcome to the router forum.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to Routers Forum although I didn't catch a name.

If you have a dry grinder and this is the one I have used for 4 yrs. 

Complete Wolverine Sharpening System - Woodturners Catalog - Woodworking tools and supplies specializing in woodturning.

It is a excellent system, easy to use and works really well. 

All that said I have this system and the Tormek. I like the Tormek system because my tools stay sharper longer. I have the second system also that Tormek just came out with for the dry grinder so your grind from it and the grind from the Tormek are the same.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums macallan.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Here's a site with good info. If you keep clicking on "next" (bottom of the pages) he shows how to make a sharpening jig that is similar to the wolverine.
Wood turning lathe tips:techniques: woodturning instruction


----------

